# What is the best way to attatch rhinestones?



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi I am new, I just started business making rhinestone shirts, I use a glue called Aleenes Fabric Fusion to put the rhinestones on with, I put some on and tested in the washer before I sold and made orders, they did fine, today I got a message that on some of the shirts that were sold the rhinestones have come off when washed. I am looking to purchase a heat press, but what is the best way and product to use to put the rhinestones on with, I have a big order coming up and want to do a good job.
Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Honestly, the best way is with a heat press and hot fix rhinestones.

People who use glue typically use either Gem-Tac or E6000.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto what DB said, if you are getting a heat press just use hotfix rhinestones when pressing on fabric garments, it putting rhinestones on items other than fabrics, e-6000 has worked best for me.

Good Luck!


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

What type of rhinestones are you using? If they are hot-fix they will be green or gray on the back, if they are flatback (NO GLUE) they will be silver on the back. If they are hot-fix, you don't need anything besides a heat press because the glue will melt during application and hold them on. Like the others said, that's the way to go.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

DivineBling is correct. Applying rhinestone with a heat press is by far the best way to apply rhinestones. But that is not the only element you have to be concerned with. The quality of your rhinestone matters greatly in the total quality of your product. You can get a heat press and start pressing hotfix rhinestones on your fabric, however, if you have crappy rhinestones, it isn't going to matter if you use a heat press - they are going to pop off anyways. The quality of the glue on the back of a hotfix rhinestone is very important. I have a shirt that I pressed over three years ago and not one rhinestone has fallen off. 

Just a general tip, when you wash a t-shirt with rhinestones on it, turn it inside out and this will help keep the rhinestones from popping off your garment.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

RCouture said:


> Just a general tip, when you wash a t-shirt with rhinestones on it, turn it inside out and this will help keep the rhinestones from popping off your garment.


I turn my stuff inside out because I don't want the stones banging against the side of the washer and dryer scratching them all up.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Good glue is important, as well as the method with which the glue is connected to the rhinestone. Sometimes you will have a stone fall off and leave glue backing behind. This happens when the stones are not properly vacuum sealed with the glue.


----------

